# ASUS Z97 Deluxe - Fehlercode A0



## Plattenhorst (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo Community,
habe gestern das erste mal meinen neuen Rechner in betrieb genommen, hat auch alles super funktioniert kein Gepiepse oder sonstige Probleme.
Habe mir Windows 8.1 Installiert. Es sind 2 Festplatten vorhanden eine Samsung 850 Pro SSD 256GB und eine Western Digital Black 4TB angeschlossen.
Bei der Installation konnte ich noch aus ungeklärter Ursache bei der 4TB Platte nur 2TB Partitionieren? muss ich die eigentlich Partitionieren, will die ganzen 4TB nutzen.

Windows 8.1 läuft zwar jedoch bekommen ich beim Q-Code LED den Fehlercode A0 angezeigt was bedeutet IDE Initialisierung wurde gestartet. Weiß leider nicht was da der Fehler ist.

Habe ich vielleicht etwas falsch angeschlossen oder falsch formatiert?
Darf beim Q-Code überhaupt etwas angezeigt werden wenn es keine Fehler gibt oder leuchtet das immer?

Hoffentlich kann mir einer von euch helfen der diesen Fehler kennt bin ein bisschen verzweifelt Google hat auch nichts brauchbares gefunden 

Danke schon für eure Hilfe

Ich lege mal das Mainboard Handbuch als PDF Link bei falls dies hilft.
http://img.billiger.de/dynimg/JHC2M...Z9jA1ElWNaB7QDcMGzY7k/Bedienungsanleitung.pdf


----------



## True Monkey (11. Februar 2015)

Moin ...AO zeigt der Poster beim normalen Betrieb 
Also alles OK


----------



## Plattenhorst (11. Februar 2015)

Da bin ich aber erleichter doch alles richtig gemacht . Ist mein erstes Mainboard mit Q-Code LED .

Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tipp warum ich nur 2TB bei der WD Festplatte zur Verfügung habe da sich der Rest nicht partitionieren lässt?
Sollte ich vielleicht nochmal löschen und nicht formatieren?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne mußt du im Bios was umstellen wenn du über 2TB große platten verwendest.
Hab es jetzt auf die schnelle in deinem link zum Handbuch nicht gefunden bin mir aber fast sicher das da was war was man umstellen muß.

Sry ich nutze als Bencher selten so große platten 

Edit :

hab was gefunden 


> Des liegt am MBR der kann bei der normalen Clustergröße grad mal 2, sonstwas TB adressiern. Aber vom MBR gibts schon n Nachfolger: GPT, der kann mehr adressiern viel mehr.... Hacken nur: Den kann man nur mit EFI, dem BIOS Nachfolger booten, da du aber net von booten willst kann dir des eigendlich egal sein. Du bekommst die in GPT indem Du alle Partitionen auf der Platte löscht dann vorne wo die Kapazität und Online steht rechtklick drauf und in PT umwandeln dann müssts gehn.



Quelle


----------



## Plattenhorst (11. Februar 2015)

Super danke jetzt muss ich das nur noch entziffern  und dann testen


Edit:
OK YouTube hat ein kleines aber feines Video gehabt das findet man in der Computerverwaltung
Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MAgtoHNzwc

Ich poste das einfach mal falls irgendjemand mal das gleiche Problem hat gibt es gleich ne Lösung dazu


----------



## Plattenhorst (11. Februar 2015)

Habe vorher nochmal mit dem Support von Asus geschrieben die mir gesagt haben das AA beim Q-Code stehen müsst wenn alles OK wäre kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen ich glaub der hatte selbst keine Ahnung ^^


----------



## Munin666 (11. Februar 2015)

Wie findest du denn das Z97 Deluxe? Ich überlege das mir ebenfalls Ende März zu holen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Februar 2015)

> Habe vorher nochmal mit dem Support von Asus geschrieben die mir gesagt haben das AA beim Q-Code stehen müsst wenn alles OK wäre



...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist zwar jetzt nicht dein Board aber ein Asus und schau selbst was der Poster zeigt 
Und das ist bei allen meinen Asus Boards so


----------



## nikon87 (11. Februar 2015)

Dass der Code "A0" soviel heißt wie "passt alles" kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Aktuelles Board hat zwar keine Q-LED aber mein vorheriges hatte eine und die hat auch immer "A0" angezeigt. Peinlich, dass der ASUS-Supporter das nicht weiß.


----------



## Plattenhorst (11. Februar 2015)

Über das Board kann ich noch nicht viel sagen hab das gestern das erste mal in betrieb genommen bisher bin ich zufrieden hat auf alle fälle eine gute Ausstattung gibt aber bestimmt noch bessere und wahrscheinlich auch günstigere ^^

Windows 8.1 läuft wie sau keine 10 sek (ohne Passwort Eingabe) und bin am Desktop.


----------



## Plattenhorst (11. Februar 2015)

Mit der A0 anzeige kann ich auch bestätigen war vorher mal schnell beim Kollegen der hat auch A0 am Q-Code stehen.
Den ASUS Support kann man vergessen liebe hier in der Community Fragen sind die besten


----------

